# Car show for warriors



## alleyyooper (Jul 8, 2019)

To benifit Vets the club put on a car show to raise money for them.




I was off my feed so didn't get pictures like normal. I set my chair close to the back of our Buick, took my shoes off put my feet up on the bumper and went to sleep for some time.

In fact I have been off my feed all week. Sleeping a lot more than normal.

Here is one for Cabin Fever. Jeep is way over loaded despite the claims and the old TV show Rat Patrol. It was Proived in VN the 50 worked fine on a Duce in half and straight forward and rear wardon a jeep.
But off the side and you had a machine with 2 wheels off the ground and hope it didn't roll on ya.

It does look impressive to those who don't know.





























 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 8, 2019)

Al


----------



## blades (Jul 11, 2019)

corvair with eng in rear sear?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes engine in the rear seat area. A work still in progress I was told.

 Al


----------

